# Monter disque réseau à chaque démarrage



## stéphane83 (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais monter de façon automatique et discrète un dossier partagé de mon disque réseau synology à chaque démarrage.
Je sais qu'il est possible de glisser le serveur connecté dans la liste des ouvertures mais la fenêtre du contenu s'ouvre à chaque ouverture de session et je recherche plutôt quelque chose de discret.
Auriez vous un soft ou une manipulation à m'indiquer ?
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

 et en cochant la case "masquer" dans Comptes / Ouverture.. ?


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> et en cochant la case "masquer" dans Comptes / Ouverture.. ?



Non ça ne masque pas malheureusement


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut servir dans ce cas de figure, mais voici une solution que j'utilise dans un réseau mixte Mac / Windows :

- le but est d'accéder automatiquement à un dossier du PC depuis le Mac, les 2 ordis ayant le partage activé.

- sur le Mac, une fois que le PC est visible, je fais glisser dans la barre latérale du Finder le dossier du PC auquel je souhaite avoir accès.

- ainsi, quand les ordis sont rebootés, rien ne se passe (pas de connexion "visible" entre les 2 ordis)

- mais si je clique sur le dossier dans la barre latérale du Finder, automatiquement le Mac se connecte au PC et le dossier est accessible.

Attention pour supprimer ce dossier dans la barre lat. du Finder il faut obligatoirement que le PC soit branché, sinon pas possible.

Et je n'ai pas mis le PC dans Comptes / Ouverture.


----------



## defre2937 (26 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça peut servir dans ce cas de figure, mais voici une solution que j'utilise dans un réseau mixte Mac / Windows :
> 
> Attention pour supprimer ce dossier dans la barre lat. du Finder il faut obligatoirement que le PC soit branché, sinon pas possible.




en maintenant cmd et en faisant glisser le dossier de la barre latérale ça devrait marcher aussi.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Juillet 2012)

defre2937 a dit:


> en maintenant cmd et en faisant glisser le dossier de la barre latérale ça devrait marcher aussi.



Ça ne monte malheureusement pas les disques au démarrage.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ça ne monte malheureusement pas les disques au démarrage.



???

Cmd + glisser, c'est pour supprimer le dossier de la barre latérale, pas pour monter le disque.

Sinon, la proposition que j'ai faite (si jamais elle est "transposable"), ne monte PAS le disque au démarrage.

Le disque n'est appelé QUE quand on clique sur le dossier qu'on a placé dans la barre latérale.

J'explique un peu plus la manip que j'ai faite dans mon réseau Mac/Pc :

- depuis le Mac, je fais "se connecter au serveur", je rentre l'IP du Pc, identifiant, mot de passe (cocher "se souvenir du mot de passe")
- une fois le PC visible, je choisis le dossier du Pc à partager et je le glisse dans la barre latérale du Finder.

Quand on redémarre les ordis, rien ne se passe (le Pc n'apparait pas dans le Mac), mais si on clique sur le dossier dans la barre lat. du Finder, une fenêtre s'ouvre automatiquement, indiquant : "connection au serveur...." , et le dossier du Pc devient accessible depuis le Mac.


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> ???
> 
> Cmd + glisser, c'est pour supprimer le dossier de la barre latérale, pas pour monter le disque.
> 
> ...



Ok c'est une solution en effet


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Ca fonctionne avec le disque réseau ?

Le test a été fait ?


----------



## stéphane83 (26 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ca fonctionne avec le disque réseau ?
> 
> Le test a été fait ?



Oui le disque se monte mais je cherche une astuce pour qu'il soit monté au démarrage en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

Et si on met dans Comptes / Ouverture non pas le serveur, mais un dossier du disque à faire monter ?? 

(un dossier anodin, pour lequel on coche "masquer") ?


----------



## stéphane83 (27 Juillet 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Et si on met dans Comptes / Ouverture non pas le serveur, mais un dossier du disque à faire monter ??
> 
> (un dossier anodin, pour lequel on coche "masquer") ?



C'est un oubli de Mac OSX je pense car même un dossier  (quel qu'il soit) l'option cacher n'empêche d'ouvrir son contenu à l'ouverture.
L'option masquer en effet ne semble efficace que pour les applications.


----------



## defre2937 (27 Juillet 2012)

comme j'ai une tripatouillé de disques réseaux à monter au démarrage j'utilise un petit script pour ça : 


try
	mount volume "smb://chemin du dossier"
	mount volume "smb://chemin du dossier"

end try

mes mots de passe sont dans le trousseaux donc pas de problème 

mais si on veux on peux aussi y indiquer les utilisateurs et mots de passe :

try
	mount volume "smb://chemin du dossier" as user name "le nom de l'utilisateur" with password "le mot de passe"
	mount volume "smb://chemin du dossier" as user name "le nom de l'utilisateur" with password "le mot de passe"

end try


et j'ai mis ce script dans les prog à lancer au démarrage, comme ça pas de problèmes  

en effet Cmd + glisser, c'est pour supprimer le dossier de la barre latérale mais ça permet de supprimer un dossier réseau sans être connecté


----------

